# My first Fuzzy hairless litters :)



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

At last I have my own litters! They are 3 week tomorrow and looks like shar peis :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are so lovely, some of them have got really funny curly ears, is that gene linked or are they just not holding them properly?


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope they are so young so they haven't get them up yet.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They look like little aliens! :lol:

The dark-eyed, light-skinned one is my favorite!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG! they're just so cute bless them  xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

ian said:


> They are so lovely, some of them have got really funny curly ears, is that gene linked or are they just not holding them properly?


Sometimes on fuzzy hairless (or true hairless and rhino hairless), the ears fold over on themselves and stick together because the little microscopic hairs on the ears aren't there. They can "fix" them with their hands, though the fuzzy hairless with particularly large ears tend to have this "problem" from time to time anyway.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww  Congrats!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuzzies are my weakness......I love them!


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Aww! They look like little aliens! :lol:
> 
> The dark-eyed, light-skinned one is my favorite!


lol mine too so sweet with the big dark eyes


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

:love

*wants a super wrinkly one*

Super cute babies !


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Myth said:


> :love
> 
> *wants a super wrinkly one*
> 
> Super cute babies !


  And I want sheepy!!!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Update!
Lill-Micke (Little Mike)


















Kängu and Ru. 













































Raisin


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, Awww, I can't stop saying Awww!
Those are seriously cute Boggits (sorry meeces)!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

* will trade a sheepy for a wrinkly * :lol:

Raisin *love*

They're too cute


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boggit keeper; Boggits! Yes, they are Boggits :lol: , but I hope they stay hairless as long as possible. 
Myth: I'm in! It's too bad you don't live in Sweden...or that I don't live in GB.
Can you tell me the genotype differences between fuzzy and sheepy?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They look just like my little ones. 
I think yours are going to stay just as they are. In my litter, there was 1 rex, one of the 'naked fuzzies' and one that it part naked and part fuzzy. You can tell the distinct difference, even at this young age, as soon as they're walking around. So probably, yours will stay short coated.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Rhasputin! I have two very naked litters who stays (not in the pics). They have whiskers, but I want them to have that so thats just great. Thats why I like fuzzy hairless most of all hairless mice (naked, nude, you name it)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I couldn't decide wether I liked normal fuzzies, or naked fuzzies best . . . So I breed both, and everything in between. :lol:

Now I'd love to get my hands on Rhino Hairless meeces . . . :twisted:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok. I don't know very much about Rhino. Are they healthy?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't know much about them, I've never even seen one. ):
I think they're equally as health-problem prone as normal hairless mice, so if someone could handle hairless, they can handle Rhino hairless.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack helped me with quests:
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2984

I thougt nude (nu/nu) and Rhino (rh/rh) was the type of hairless that doesn't produce milk to their litters, but I'm not sure....


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh sorry! When I said 'naked' (I guess I should have been specific. :lol: ) I just mean the fuzzy hairless mice, with very short coats. 
Not the genetically nu/nu mice.

And yes, I think Rhino, Nude, and True hairless all have the typical known problems associated with Hairless animals.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I prefere fuzzy hairless and ca/ca who take care of their litters on their own. If they cant they shoudn't reproduce...thats moi


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

am totally in love with mike, need to steal x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There seems to be at least one (if not more) varieties of "true" hairless out there which DO produce milk, but others who don't. There's a dominant one in France, for example, which apparently reproduces normally (it recently turned up on another forum). Science clearly hasn't described all the varieties of hairless mice (they basically look the same), but it doesn't surprise me that some lactate. Hairless animals are so cute!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

-Aha! Sounds great, Jack! I hope my hairless female (remember?) who still live with google64 in Holland is that kind of true hairless. She does produce milk and take care of her litters. and she is all naked. No whiskers, no nothing  
I hope I will find a way to take my babies home!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

here are two of my latest.No hair at all on any as far as I can tell via the naked eye although the skin is pigmented,no eyelashes or whiskers and a dominant gene but I know nothing about them or their origins.The only real health problems I've encountered are with the eyes


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Åh, Sarah!!! They are just EVERYTING that I want; nice pattern, lovely type, healthy AND all hairless!
How does they work without whiskers? Do you see any problems? What size are they, what weight on adults?

I wish I could book a couple from you...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never weighed them but they are pretty much the same size as whatever variety you have made them.Mine used to be pew but fertility was a problem the same as with big selfs in general.The dutch are much smaller mice.Any furred individuals that crop up in litters are also minus their whiskers.It doesn't seem to be a problem.I have had litters that have contained a percentage of bug eyed inividuals mostly in the self but also in the dutch.I haven't had any for a while and I don't know the cause.I have noticed that it crops up when continuesly breeding hairlessxhairless. If you are ever able to arrange transport I will gladly give you some.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those dutch hairless are amazing! I'll take them all!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those dutch hairless are amazing! I'll take them all!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Interesting! If you don't breed hr x hr, what do you cross them with?
I knew people going to england for a show (rabbit-people) and if I'm lucky I can ask them to bring a few mice back for me. I also want BE cream satins from Paul


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

This is an old tread...but now I'm waiting for some of Sarah's dutch hairless!!! they are on their way to sweden in a day or two. WOW, how happy I am!!!!!
:cheesesansanta :gwavebw :cheesesansanta


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You lucky thing you! 

If I had a few thousand dollars to spare . . . :roll:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> This is an old tread...but now I'm waiting for some of Sarah's dutch hairless!!! they are on their way to sweden in a day or two. WOW, how happy I am!!!!!
> :cheesesansanta :gwavebw :cheesesansanta


You will be very happy with them Lottiz!
The variety is not to everyone's taste, but I like them alot 

Hope they reach you well xx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> You lucky thing you!
> 
> If I had a few thousand dollars to spare . . . :roll:


maybe you can contact reptile people going over sea to Germany to enjoy the Terrariskika show in Hamm. They are transporting reptiles by plane there and back home to US again. Maybe they can take one or two mice for you? I know Mark Bell, Ron Tremper, and lots of others are going. It's next weekend



tratallen said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> > This is an old tread...but now I'm waiting for some of Sarah's dutch hairless!!! they are on their way to sweden in a day or two. WOW, how happy I am!!!!!
> ...


I know i will!!! Do they look like the ones in Sarah's picture ( it's in last side in this tread)? i haven't seen them and I'm sooo curious!!!

And once again: -THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP, NAOMI!!!! You are my hero :love1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> I know i will!!! Do they look like the ones in Sarah's picture ( it's in last side in this tread)? i haven't seen them and I'm sooo curious!!!
> 
> And once again: -THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP, NAOMI!!!! You are my hero :love1


Yes, they look the same Lottiz 

Happy to help but really, I did nothing :lol: 
Sarah and Cait brought them right to me, and SarahY and I car pooled and she drove, not me.

All the best 
xx


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

oh man. i'm super jealous. wrinkles are the cutest! congrats on the gorgeous babies!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my beauties from Sarah C. I just love mu three darlings so much!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're fab!
So glad that they reached you well


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so glad they arrived at last after the long trip and full of babies due at the weekend.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

The 9th one is soo soo cute! so cute and wrinkly


----------

